# Great Bend Manuals?



## billrigsby (Apr 4, 2015)

Looking for a set of manuals for a Great Bend M10 front loader.
I know they are gone and Brushhog does not seem to be able to help?




Bill


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You have to call BushHog Customer Service .
BushHog bought Great Bend some years ago.
other than that,you might try ebay,or Amazon.


----------



## kevinjon1963 (2 mo ago)

Need a owner manual for a Great Bend loader model 240


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

kevinjon1963 said:


> Need a owner manual for a Great Bend loader model 240


Can't find anything on a 240. Is it a front mount or a Mid mount? Sure it's not a 244?


----------



## kevinjon1963 (2 mo ago)

I'm sure it is a 240 loader


----------

